# Too small



## Whisky1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Being new to the hobby I've started my layout. Have some track down and a test engine. With the oddly shaped room, I have some pretty tight turns. Guess expansion into the next room is in order.:smokin:
Scale is HO, nearly everything is Ebay used.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

We may be able to offer helpful suggestions but we
need the basic facts.

What are measurements of usable area? Can you
draw the 'odd' shape of the area, take a pick and
post it for us?

You may be able to also show the track plan you
have now.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, if you can sketch it out with some dimensions that would help. Also what locos and stock do you intend to run?


----------

